# BEWARE!!!!! SCAMMER!!!! Hong Kong BioSuper Health - Karl Chan



## honest_bio_chem (May 22, 2017)

Members.....

This man is a scammer...at first he was sending me my kits and then as  my orders became larger and larger items were missing and then he just  stopped sending items all together... 

he burned me and my brother as well....

together we lost close to $6,320 in HGH kits!

Beware of this man Karl Chan and BioSuper Health!


----------



## MrPeptide (May 24, 2017)

quite a few scammers in HK.....though some good people also.... never heard of this guy before though and know a few....


----------

